# I am so outraged!



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

I see this on my yahoo this morning..These creatures are the most loving creatures you would ever want to meet or have the privelage of knowing..And look what they are doing! 

http://news.yahoo.com/texas-shooting-donkeys-stirring-burro-backlash-070230723.html


----------



## Laura (Nov 1, 2011)

I know in Death Valley,, many tourists get injured and some killed in crashes involving burrows on the roads.
Maybe they should capture them and do an adoption program.. sterilize the females so they cant get pregnant. 
that all cost money of course and its cheaper to shoot... :-(


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah I agree..That's what I was telling my fiancee..If I had the money and resources I would go out and get as many as I could an adopt them out.Try and do something..Sometimes I feel so helpless.. They have the sweetest disposition.. I have two... And they are precious animals.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 1, 2011)

Sad. Too bad they are so hard to herd. It would be much better to round them up and adopt them out like the BLM does with the Mustangs. I was in fact under the impression that the BLM "owns" the wild burro herds.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I was under that impression also. That the BLM owns the wild Burros as well as horses. I don't know I just know if a problem occurs and it's too much for people to have too actually put forth any effort to help it..Seems like their first act is lets shoot'em..So much easier than actually taking care of the problem. I don't know it just angers me. As well as all the turtles that were just slaughtered for Relgious reasons..I am shaking my head here. What's it all coming too??


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not well versed on this issue, but from the article it sounds like Burros are acting as an invasive species in this system and threatening the native ecosystem. It's unfortunate, but kulling or extirpating the invasive population is generally the most viable option - biologically and economically speaking.

Sorry this upsets you, I admit it's not a pretty picture but it may be necessary to conserve the ecosystem that is there.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

Well that may be correct there..Where they are coming in at. But how many times have animals been re introduced into the wild elsewhere? Why does it always have to be kill kill kill?? I know,,because the goverment takes the money they have and spend on BS..Things for themselves...Then have no money for issues which pop up. It's not the Burros fault they are on the move ..They are wild. We are on their land not the other way around. I know I probably am not making any sense..I don't know everything there is to know.. I just don't believe they should be killed. Why not have a round ups... set up adoptions ...and use that money to better solve the problem.I know why they don't.!.Too much effort on their part.For them It's easier to put a shell in a gun and put it in the innocent Burros head..I am sorry it really upsets me. The ones I have you could not have a more loving animal. I just don't think they deserve to be killed just because they cross a border..doing what nature is telling them to do.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 1, 2011)

not to be mean or sound callous but how easy would it be to round up and then adopt out wild burros?


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 1, 2011)

Well if you get enough people together who actually care about this..And have the resources to round up the Burros, There are a many a cowboy out here who can rope to high heaven. It wouldnt be any harder than rounding up the wild mustangs .Again..Money and resources and people who will amke the time.. Theres nothing I can do. I have no money..resources.. If I did I would be there trying to help some how. It starts with one person. That's why I said it's really frustrating to me... I feel helpless on a matter I feel so strongly about.

Who could kill such a wonderful creature?
My Fiancee and Willow one of My Burros






And here is Jasmine And Willow


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 1, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> Well that may be correct there..Where they are coming in at. But how many times have animals been re introduced into the wild elsewhere? Why does it always have to be kill kill kill?? I know,,because the goverment takes the money they have and spend on BS..Things for themselves...Then have no money for issues which pop up. It's not the Burros fault they are on the move ..They are wild. We are on their land not the other way around. I know I probably am not making any sense..I don't know everything there is to know.. I just don't believe they should be killed. Why not have a round ups... set up adoptions ...and use that money to better solve the problem.I know why they don't.!.Too much effort on their part.For them It's easier to put a shell in a gun and put it in the innocent Burros head..I am sorry it really upsets me. The ones I have you could not have a more loving animal. I just don't think they deserve to be killed just because they cross a border..doing what nature is telling them to do.



It's very difficult for wildlife scientists to manage issues like this because of multiple (and most times conflicting) values and limited resources. Though it may seem feasible to have round ups and adoptions, how many folks are able to commit to caring for such animals? How rapidly are these animals going to be taken in? The feasibility of "re-homing" hundreds of wild animals is very low. The time it would take to undertake this would be immense and it's likely that most conservation efforts (conserving the natural system) would be diminished by the slowed process. Factoring in the expense to care for these animals while waiting for adoption (staff, feed, space, vet bills, etc.) and we're talking millions in no time, and I'm not exaggerating here! Those millions of dollars could be used toward conserving threatened and endangered species, Burros are neither.

Additionally, wild animals taken into captivity undergo much stress and are probably not very happy with confinement. I'm not advocating that death is a better option, but this is something to consider.

Lastly, I would guarantee those biologist/ecologists/wildlife scientists are not happy about killing Burros.


----------



## Laura (Nov 1, 2011)

did you get jasmine and willow when they were very young? 
true wild burrows can be quite nasty...


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 2, 2011)

They classify them as an invasive species, yet they've been around for centuries. Haven't they earned the right to be here yet?


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 2, 2011)

Unfortunately for them, animals don't understand the concept of borders drawn on a map by humans, nor should they have to. I find it deplorable (and typical) that on one hand our government strives to eliminate animals that they deem "invasive". Yet that same government has imported and released several non-native species in the past to control crop pests and for other reasons. Most of those government imported species have run amuck in this country and failed to control the "pest" that they were intended for. 
I don't deny the concern that wild Burro's and other species may move into an area and upset the local environmental balance. There may be a need for control in many of those cases. But I don't always think that killing them is always the answer. It's just the laziest solution.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

If you ask me it's more politcal than anything..Hmm..Look at this here comes Burros crossing our borders that we are trying to protect from illegals from crossing..Thats laughable actually.. There has been such a fuss on protecting our borders from Mexicans crossing over..and here they can't even keep Burros from crossing. Seems like they are taking a little frustration out on the Burros.Doesn't make our goverment look very good does it? The Burros have a long history..And yes they deserve to be protected. I don't care if their nasty..when wild..Look at these Mustangs they round up..they are mean as hell ..and alot larger than a Burro. It takes less than half to care for a Burro than it does a horse. 
Yes the goverment has released non-native species here and look what has happened. GBTortoise it's just like you said and i say..It's the lazy way to take care of the problem

I got Willow and Jasmine just about a year ago. A rescue per se..They were not in the best of health when I got them. Willow is as sweet as can be. So is Jasmine but no one has worked with Jasmine like they had with Willow. Jasmine is still a very loving animal. They are so different than a horse.Yo have to earn their trust before you have the honor of being friends withthem. After that..They are like dogs, they will love you forever. They will follow you..very curious animals. And I do mean curious.. Did you know some use Burros for protecting their other animals? They will let you know if there is someone or something that is not suppose to be there. Just like a dog does.


----------



## jbean7916 (Nov 2, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Unfortunately for them, animals don't understand the concept of borders drawn on a map by humans, nor should they have to. I find it deplorable (and typical) that on one hand our government strives to eliminate animals that they deem "invasive". Yet that same government has imported and released several non-native species in the past to control crop pests and for other reasons. Most of those government imported species have run amuck in this country and failed to control the "pest" that they were intended for.
> I don't deny the concern that wild Burro's and other species may move into an area and upset the local environmental balance. There may be a need for control in many of those cases. But I don't always think that killing them is always the answer. It's just the laziest solution.



How do you feel about the pythons being hunted in the Everglades?

I only ask because as a snake lover myself, my first reaction is similar to what i'm hearing for these burros, but I also see it as a necessity. Just like we have hunting season for the Whitetail deer here in MO, it's population control and it is very necessary for the safety of those that travel on the roads. We have removed all the natural predators from these areas, we have killed off coyotes, bobcats, mountain lions and wolves and now their prey is running amok.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 2, 2011)

I think there is a big difference between how Non-native species need to be controlled. Much of the form of control is based on the type of animal. It's impossible to apply the same techniques to Burros and Pythons. The Pythons (and other evasive snakes) are probably never going to be stopped or even controlled at an manageable level. They're more difficult to find in the Everglades, reproduce in far larger numbers and much more rapidly. Burros can easily be spotted from a distance and can be found in more common areas.

Hunting is without a doubt the most popular outdoor sport in my area. I grew up here in the woods, came from a long line of hunters and used to be an avid hunter myself. I have absolutely nothing against it and still fully support it. I just am no longer a hunter myself. I absolutely agree that it is a ncessary form of population control. It's not really to make the roads safer for travel (in fact it's usually the opposite during season!). At least here in the Northeast it's primarily to keep populations at a level that they can produce healthy offspring and not die of starvation or mass disease. But if the side effect of that is that I hit fewer deer with my vehicles I'm okay with that too! We still have plenty of coyotes and Bobcat here (saw a nice Bobcat last weeked) and we occasionally see evidence of a Mountain Lion lurking around. But I agree that for the most part, we humans have upset the predator/prey balance in most cases due to our own fears. We tend to kill what we don't like or understand. So since we've removed to many predators and the responsibility falls on us to manage the prey. Something that I don't think we do very well at times.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I also have been a hunter. Believe it or not yes there are many female hunters. And I come from a long line of hunters as well. For one full year I learned to track, eating habits, everything you need to know about the white tail deer habits. You know what I turned out to be actually a very good hunter. With one exception..I was sitting and here it comes..I raise my shot gun ..aim..I look into those big brown eyes. I lowered the gun and just watched as the deer went happly on it's way. I did not have the heart..Anyway the ones who do hunt. You know what?? They eat what they kill. Which really doesn't make it any better..These hunts are too make sure the population is not over runned. But again..They are not just slaughtered just to be slaughtered.. They are killed for meat..fur.. And exactly what are they doing with the burros? Are they eating them? I would guess not. Shoot to kill ..remove the carcass and be done with it.. This is alot different than hunting in the east. It's alot different. I don't think anyone should compare it to that. Not to be disrespectful. This is just not the same as the regular hunts.

Here is the white tail deerI named Furby who came to me as a rescue at two days old. I released back into the wild when he was big enough. This was years ago. The last time I saw him which was a long time ago he was a 6 point buck


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't think making accusations of laziness are warranted, we don't know the politics and policy decisions behind this management strategy. It's very easy to point and make accusations, but if we don't have a comprehensive understanding of the situation, we probably shouldn't do so.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I have to say it is being lazy, people have the time to shoot them rather than just getting them it is being lazy yeah it is lazy it is really easy to take a rifle and aim and shoot rather than gather them up and saving there life's just think if people was doing this to tortoises all of you guys would be saying something would you?? Or try to stop it? But when it comes burros you guys dont care uh? In agree with Susan!!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

Watch this. The first part shows what a cowboy isn't..keep watching it...it shows you what a real one is..and how wonderful they are as they are catching the wild burros..Not killing them. All it takes is what I have been saying time..people who are willing to help. And not taking the lazy way out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=zejVrbFdIos

Here is where I got this from
http://our-compass.org/2011/09/04/burros-shot-on-sight-please-take-action/#1


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 2, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> I don't think making accusations of laziness are warranted, we don't know the politics and policy decisions behind this management strategy. It's very easy to point and make accusations, but if we don't have a comprehensive understanding of the situation, we probably shouldn't do so.



I would disagree it is being lazy yeah it is easy for people to get a gun and shoot them but it takes time they have to shoot and kill them and get rid of them when it is just as easy to round them up and save there life, now if people was doing this to your favorite animal you would be very up set now would you and be wanting to try to stop them, in this case there happen to be burros! So the answer is yes people are just being lazy and cold hearted!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

freddy10 said:


> Well I have to say it is being lazy, people have the time to shoot them rather than just getting them it is being lazy yeah it is lazy it is really easy to take a rifle and aim and shoot rather than gather them up and saving there life's just think if people was doing this to tortoises all of you guys would be saying something would you?? Or try to stop it? But when it comes burros you guys dont care uh? In agree with Susan!!



Whoa...Hold on there, Freddy10. I really doubt any of us here on the Forum are out there shooting burros. None of us has said we advocate it, merely that we understand it. Not only that, its a little easier to round up and house 50 tortoises than it is to house 50 burros. Believe me, we care.


Hey, Freddy10:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself?


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not saying people on this forum is killing burros lol but others on here are saying if it needs to be done then people can shoot and kill burros as far as tortoises yes they are easy to get them but we are taking hundreds of burros now if our government said shoot to kill hundreds tortoises we would be wanting to do something about it wouldn't we? Just the same as burros, one person said it was not being lazy yes it is being lazy going out and killing burros just because there move over from mexico to the us and end up I a state park here in AZ we still have wild horse runing wild but we are not out killing them where I live there are hundreds of horses runing wild it should be the same for burros to.



emysemys said:


> freddy10 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have to say it is being lazy, people have the time to shoot them rather than just getting them it is being lazy yeah it is lazy it is really easy to take a rifle and aim and shoot rather than gather them up and saving there life's just think if people was doing this to tortoises all of you guys would be saying something would you?? Or try to stop it? But when it comes burros you guys dont care uh? In agree with Susan!!
> ...


----------



## redbeef (Nov 2, 2011)

Arguments about ethics and invasive species aside, I remember hearing from a former forestry officer back in the 90s that they had very good long term control on the deer population through using contraceptive laced salt licks...might take a bit of engineering to make them donkey friendly and bighorn proof but it might be cheaper, less politically volatile, and 'lazier'  than most any other methods currently being proposed.

OTOH, sounds like the drought is increasing pressure rapidly on the system...something like this saltlick idea would take prob 5-10 years to really have a serious impact


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

Well the salt blocks is an idea worth trying I would think. I am wondering how exactly are they crossing..Why is it they cannot just fence off the areas where they are coming through at..I have too look and see about this..Sure would be easier stopping their entrance instead of waiting until they have already crossed. Of course again... there is the issue of "Building the fence".


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 2, 2011)

Salt blocks, WHEW! I thought for a minute there that my hard earned tax dollars were going to be going to purchasing donkey condoms! And who is the unlucky ranger that would have been putting them on the donkey?

Sorry, I couldn't resist the laugh. Carry on.


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 2, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> Salt blocks, WHEW! I thought for a minute there that my hard earned tax dollars were going to be going to purchasing donkey condoms! And who is the unlucky ranger that would have been putting them on the donkey?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist the laugh. Carry on.



Yeah you are going to be the one who puts them on lol Carry On!!!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I am glad someone finds humor in the killing of Burros. No your hard earned tax dollars are going to 

* The city of Las Vegas has received a $5.2 million federal grant to build the Neon Boneyard Park and Museum, including $1.8 million in 2010. For over the last decade, Museum supporters have gathered and displayed over 150 old Las Vegas neon signs, such as the Golden Nugget and Silver Slipper casinos.

* The National Science Foundation provided more than to $200,000 to study of why political candidates make vague statements.

* The Department of Veterans Affairs (VA) spends $175 million every year to maintain hundreds of buildings it does not use, including a pink, octagonal monkey house in Dayton, Ohio.

* Medicare paid out over $35 million to a vast network of 118 â€œphantomâ€ medical clinics, allegedly established by members of a criminal gang to submit phony reimbursement claims.

* The Government Printing Office (GPO) is using a â€œvideo game space mouseâ€ (and nearly $60,000 in taxpayer funds) to teach children the history of printing.

* In July, nearly half a million taxpayer dollars went to the XVIII International AIDS Conference in Vienna, where wine tasting and castle tours were among the events planned for the conference participants.

* The Internal Revenue Service paid out $112 million in undeserved tax refunds to prisoners who filed fraudulent returns, according to the Treasury Departmentâ€™s Inspector General for Tax Administration (TIGTA).

* The National Science Foundation directed nearly a quarter million dollars to a Stanford University professorâ€™s study of how Americans use the Internet to find love.

* The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (ATF) took the term â€œcold caseâ€ to a new level in 2010. The agency spent over $20,000 in taxpayer money â€œto unravel the anonymity of a 2,500-year-old mummy.â€

* The National Institutes of Health (NIH) spent nearly $442,340 million to study the number of male prostitutes in Vietnam and their social setting.

* This year, taxpayers forked over $60,000 for the â€œfirst-of-its kindâ€ promotion of the Vidalia onion in conjunction with the movie, Shrek Forever After. â€

* The National Science Foundation (NSF) awarded over $600,000 to the Minnesota Zoo to create a wolf â€œavatarâ€ video game called â€œWolfQuest.â€

* A $700,000 federal grant paid for researchers to examine â€œgreenhouse gas emission from organic dairies, which are cause by cow burps, among other things.â€

No you don't have to worry about your tax dollars going for condoms for burros..Looks like the tax payers money is to busy going to other MORE IMPORTANT things....Shaking my head.


----------



## Angi (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't read everything just skimmed through, but this last post cracked me up. I do think it is very sad to shoot burrows. I know that hitting one could be very dangerous, so think it is a good idea to drive carefully in an area with wild animals. I used to be afraid of hitting a cow (pre fire) while driving threw the indian reservation....but it was a chance I took when I choose that stretch of road. Now I can add burrow to my list of animals I want. They are so cute.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

You would not regret getting a burro. They have a special love of children also. I read some where that some use not only for them to protect their live stock but would also watch out over their children. Not as a baby sitter haha..but to watch over while outside I guess. They do love children though

Here is Willow relaxing: Such a sweetie


----------



## redbeef (Nov 2, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> Well I am glad someone finds humor in the killing of Burros. No your hard earned tax dollars are going to
> 
> * The city of Las Vegas has received a $5.2 million federal grant to build the Neon Boneyard Park and Museum, including $1.8 million in 2010. For over the last decade, Museum supporters have gathered and displayed over 150 old Las Vegas neon signs, such as the Golden Nugget and Silver Slipper casinos.
> 
> ...



That's peanuts compared to some of the things they spend money on SMH

and I'm glad to hear you're not putting condoms on donkeys: i know you say they're sweet and cute, but they can kick, too  lol


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I wasn't the one referring to the condom thing LOL..Even the image of someone trying to do that is pretty funny though.. And I agree thats peanuts compared to what else tax money is spent on. And your right..they can kick..just like horses ..lol.. My point was look at all the bull S#@! tax money is spent on..then when something as horrible as what is happening now..all the money that could be spent on fixing the problem is gone...wasted....and hearing people say they don't want their hard earned tax money going for a good cause...they do not clearly understand what and where their tax money is actually going. 

Well you know it's easy too sit here and talk about this or that..happenings that are going on and each have their own opinions..which everyone has a right too. I will "WARN YOU THIS IS GRAPHIC" This IS WRONG!!!! All I can say is God help those who are doing this.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...46638118.40626.167489343326425&type=1&theater

I did not want to add the pic as I add the others because I did not want some seeing an image that is more than upsetting. So hope this link works


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 2, 2011)

freddy10 said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think making accusations of laziness are warranted, we don't know the politics and policy decisions behind this management strategy. It's very easy to point and make accusations, but if we don't have a comprehensive understanding of the situation, we probably shouldn't do so.
> ...



Hi there Freddy10,
Perhaps I need to clarify. As a wildlife scientist, I look at these scenarios very objectively, tying emotions into issues like this tend to create more problems. I'm not toting myself here and I'm not saying we should all be emotionless autobots, nor am I condoning the killing of wild burros, I'm simply trying to point out that these animals are causing a problem and the funding to "round them up" is simply not feasible. Why it's not feasible was outlined pretty well by the creator of this thread - there's a lot of lavish corporate spending and poor financial decisions (according to me) flitting around our government, but this is an issue that should be saved for another time.

Imagine the staff it would take to navigate the landscape searching for burros. Once found, additional staff is required to coral them. After capture they would need transportation, space, food, water, and medical care. The financial backing for these actions would be millions. 

I firmly believe that the scientists working on this project are not happy to kill these animals, we don't go into biology/ecology/wildlife to pull the trigger 24/7, quite the opposite. Most times we are given a scenario, such as this one, where an ecosystem or species is being threatened, and we must implement a management strategy to conserve that system or species while being short-staffed, over-worked, and underpaid. Why are all these things occurring? The priorities of the government are corporations, not conserving biodiversity. Throw some politics into the mix, and you've just iced the cake. Without the proper funding and political backing, we have to do the best we can. Currently, killing the burros is the best they can do to keep them from seriously damaging this ecosystem.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 2, 2011)

You know what there are people who are called volunteers who would be willing to go out and round up these wonderful creatures..People can try to sugar coat it anyway they like. LOOK at the pic ..the link I put on the last thread I mean honestly..is it the right thing to do?? For God's sake it was a baby..A baby!!!! There are so many people in this screwed up world who would love to have the oppotunity to have and raise a Burro. It's just people trying to justify what they know in their hearts is WRONG!

From what I understand there are only 300 left. And the Texas Parks and Wildlife intends to kill these nationally protected burros to the "maximum extent possible:


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 2, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> freddy10 said:
> 
> 
> > Redstrike said:
> ...


----------



## dmmj (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone know what the donkey condom applier job pays?

I could have done this one * The National Science Foundation provided more than to $200,000 to study of why political candidates make vague statements
for half the cost


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 3, 2011)

freddy10 said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what the donkey condom applier job pays?
> ...



Apologies for having upset a few of you. I think I made it clear that I don't agree with killing the burros, I was simply trying to unmask why this management plan may have been implemented and surmise that the biologists working on it probably don't like it either. The article states the burros are threatening hundreds of native species, something had to be done and it's sad this is how it played out. To be clear, I don't work on this system, never have, likely never will.

Freddy10,
I'd appreciate more courtesy in the future.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 3, 2011)

And to be even more clear, Chris (Redstrike) and _don't_ work together, we don't even know each other. There is something like 19 million people living in New York State. I don't know all of them. 

And yes, I made a joke about Donkey condoms, I guess I missed the rule about a sense of humor not being allowed on this site. Apparently not everyone read my initial post on this thread. My question for those that are "so serious" is: If you're that passionate about the situation, what are you doing to change it? If you're just sitting on a computer pounding out your rage in a forum you're doing nothing.

I'm not for killing burros or any animal unless there is a bonafide reason that is in the best interest of the species _or the negative effect that it may have on other species or an environment due to previous human intervention causing an environmental inbalance._ I believe that population explosion control due to elimination of predators is one reason, to halt the spread of disease being another, for food being another and yes, possibly if all other solutions are not feasible-eliminating the intrusive species to maintain the native balance. 

Depending upon how far back you want to go in history Burro (Donkeys) are not native to the Americas so they are at this point still considered and evasive species. Funny, I don't hear anyone getting in an uproar about killing big Pythons in the Everglades or poisoning a Norway rat in that is living in their house, or the elimination of Africanized bees. They're all evasive species too, and in one way or another can be endangering the environment around them, in some cases extremely dangerous. Yet I don't hear anyone standing up to defend those species.

As I said initially, I am not for shooting wild burros or any other animal without legitimate reason. I don't think shooting these burros is the best solution. But I am for eliminating an invasive species from an environment that it might potentially destroy. Adoptions and placement farms will only be able to handle just so many wild burros before they become overwhelmed. Once the limelight is focused elsewhere and if nothing else is done to control them, the burros will eventually overrun the environment that they're moving into. So is it better to allow possibly many species of plants and animals to perish in order to save one? Or is it wiser to eliminate the problem before it grows out of control (check Florida Pythons) and save many in the long run?


----------



## Angi (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it is easy to get upset and emotional about the burros because they are cute, sweet, furry and do not attack people or other animals.
Bees, pythons and rats just don't give up the same warm fuzzy feeling. That said I have to agree with GB. There needs to be some sort of population control. I would think that there would be a better alternative than shooting them. Buyersusan or Freddy, have you looked in to starting a foundation to capture and find homes for these burros?
Does anyone know where I could get those birth control salt licks for the rabbits in my yard? Talk about over population and I would shoot the little Bas%#@$# if I knew how to shoot a gun. Okay now ya' all know I have an ugly side.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 3, 2011)

GB actually that is why I am more upset.. I have no funds..resources to help this cause. But I did join the Wild Burro Protection League and was able to sign a petition too stop this deplorable thing which is happening. And I will get as many as I can to sign it also. For now that's all I can do. 
TPWD is not doing what they are mandated to do. They are to protect the cultural and natural resources in this park. Instead they are killing off entire species: elk, auodad, cougar, bobcat, hogs, and burros. This is all being done so that they can release one species who has NEVER presided in Big Bend Ranch State Park before. They have NEVER conducted a single study to ascertain whether these Draconian measures will have impact on the environment which they surely will. This is not science, or preservation. This is not conservation, this is madmen controlling land that belongs to WE THE PEOPLE, not we the highest contributor to Rick Perry's campaign. All of the people who are on the TPWD commission have contributed in excess of 6 figures for the privilege of being on the Commission. The new Chair Dan Friedkin donated ..............$715,000. to Rick Perry's campaign. You pay to play in TEXAS. Corruption runs amok, and the most honest species on the planet is being shot so they can get their jollies....

Not everyone knows the truth.. Only what you see in the news. And if you do not investigate it any further..we naturally take what the news say and take it as truth. They are not being honest in this issue. There is NO REASON why these Burros should be shot..Just simply no reason.

You really have no clue how bad I feel in my heart that I am unable to get up ..go there..and do whatever I can physically to help as many as I can to to saved. I think before everyone says yeah the scientist say it needs to be done then it should be done..should find the actual scientist who has been there and has been working on the situation. The ones who have not just been working on this situation .Talk with them.. Find out more info before you beoieve what you are being told..The news, politicians will make you believe anything that benefits them. 

You know the solution if they are not wanting the Burros there is to block their entrance..Why are they not doing this? This I am sure goes so much deeper that what we will ever know. It looks pretty bad on big ole Texas that a Burro is able to cross their border. I don't know. I am going to do what I can ..even though yes it has to be here on my computer..I still have a voice..And you can damn well believe everyone I come by will hear it *S*


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 3, 2011)

byerssusan--I can absolutely relate to your frustration and lack of resources to make a change. There have been many animal and environmental issues, many of them very close to home for me, that I would have like to have seen done more about. 
Please don't think that I am trying to make light of your concern or cause, that is not the case at all. I probably appear as though I exhibit less of an urgency than you because it isn't taking place in "my back yard" as it is with you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel a mod has to step in here and ask that Freddy10 calm down a bit. You're fairly new here on the forum, so maybe you don't realize our rules and how we work here. Everyone is allowed to have an opinion; everyone. The only thing we ask is that you do not post anything rude and or insulting. Freddy10, you are skating close to the edge here. Please try to keep control of yourself. We have had to delete one of your posts. Please don't make us give you a warning or ban you. Your thoughts and opinions are every bit as important to the forum as anyone else's, but please stay civil.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 3, 2011)

Angie I have a home right here for them. I have a few acres which would suffice in keeping more Burros than I already have.All they have to do is get them to me. I will take care of as many as I can without blinking an eye..As I said in my last post I joined the Wild Burro Protection League ..Have signed the petition to stop this ..and have sent this petition to as many as I can. Don't be suprised if the petition comes your way *S*..And everyone else here *S*


----------



## freddy10 (Nov 3, 2011)

Redstrike said:


> freddy10 said:
> 
> 
> > dmmj said:
> ...




You would have to agree with me right? My statement was right!! It gave you a good laugh!


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 3, 2011)

GB I know your not making light of the situation. I just get so overwhelmed with issues envolving animals..And that's of any kind. But this one hit a little closer to home. And my heart. I am doing what I can..which I do not feel is enough..but it's all I can do. It actually helped me too talk here with you all about it. It helped me go into the direction I need to go. 

So thanks. Now Truce?? *S*


----------



## Angi (Nov 3, 2011)

@ Byerssusan WOW! I am shocked that they are killing so many types of animals. What is the animal they want to release and what is the reason? I am glad you are doing something. Have you looked into setting up a foundation so you can collect donations to help with relocation. You could also arange vollenteers to help. I am sure there are others in your area just as outraged. Having tons of money would make things easier, but there are things you can still do. If you are really serious about doing something. Why don't you start a brain storming thread about what you could do with little money. I would start by posting signs about a meeting you could set up and talk to others that care and want to help. Set up a table outside a grocery store and talk to people. Find out what it takes to start a foundation. I bet there are people here that could give you lots of advice and ideas. Good luck!

I just looked at the picture and feel awful. I don't see why a baby could not be easily relocated. Is there a burro foster program? I would be willing to foster a baby and find it a home. I live in a horse community, but am afraid to get too close to a big horse or other animal.


----------



## Madkins007 (Nov 3, 2011)

This all reminds me of the story of the little girl and her father walking on a beach. The tide had left hundreds of starfish on the sands, and the sun was drying them out. 

The little girl picked up the nearest on and took it back to the water's edge and let it go.

Her father reminded her that she can't help them all. Her reply was "That's OK. I helped that one."



The problems facing us with animals- the cute and the unloved- are overwhelming. They problems they tie into- population pressure, habitat loss, social values, pollution, economics, politics, human emotions, and more- are often even more overwhelming and confusing. 

This thread is about burros, but the same issues apply at every animal shelter, in every urban wilderness overpopulated with deer, in places where humans and 'hazardous' animals are forced together, in third world countries everywhere, the plight of bees and songbirds and frogs, and more and more and more.



The sad truth is not all of us can fight on every front. We have to decide which one of the hundreds of starfish we are going to help, then do what we can to help them.


----------



## byerssusan (Nov 3, 2011)

Angi hey could have been relocated..That's why I have been saying "Lazy" in a few posts. If you watched the video I put on before it shows how he cowboys rounded up an adult and how easy it was. No harm to the burro at all..And the baby just completly broke my heart. I couldnt help but cry. I would have taken in ANY of he Burros till I could have found them permant homes. Yes there are Foster care for burros. Thats what I don't understand why they think this was the answer..killing these wonderful creatures. As I find out more ..It's politically connected.. Like I had been saying if they dont want them crossing over why not block the entrance? Well if they did that the politicans who are using illegals for work would not have a way into the country.. Believe me it goes so deep. And it's bull S$%^&.. 

Madkins I understand what you are saying. We can't save every one that we want. But we can choose which ones and save them. It's frustrating ..so frustrating... They all deserve to be saved. There are people working on it now who have the resources..so hopefully we can at least stop the rest of the killing that is going on. I am trying to help .I have signed the petition to stop it. And am joining an action group also..Every little bit counts I guess.


----------

